# Rat Traps, Multple Live Catch Designs



## cris (Apr 16, 2011)

Im looking for design ideas for rat traps designed to catch multiple rats or even existing products that are available in Australia preferably in Brisbane.

I have a few of my own creations and a few that others have built. They all work but there is room for improvement.

Although im not really that interested in killing traps, if you have a unique and effective design i would also be interested to see it.


----------



## saximus (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a live mouse trap that I bought from a pet place. It's kinda like a crab pot where they can get in through a tunnel like thing but then can't climb out. I'm at work so can't get pics but if you PM I can take photos tomorrow and send them


----------



## wokka (Apr 16, 2011)

In the old days farmers used a baited,slippery see-saw above a 44 gallon drum. They wanted them dead so the 44 was full of water.I imagine if you left it empty those captured would remain alive.


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 16, 2011)

wokka said:


> In the old days farmers used a baited,slippery see-saw above a 44 gallon drum. They wanted them dead so the 44 was full of water.I imagine if you left it empty those captured would remain alive.


 
this method works bloody well. but if your not putting water in it make sure its deep because they can jump bloody high


----------



## garthy (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a very basic (word art) scetch of a design I use, easy to make if you can TIG, MIG or Oxy weld.
The cube is made of 10mm mesh either woven or welded and can be simply tied together using tie wire. The ring at the top can be a small section of 50mm pipe (approx 10mm long). then get some welding wire (2.4 or 3.2 dia) and use 6 or 8 pieces tacked onto the pipe and tapered to make a funnel as in the pic.

Best to add a small door or gate so you can get them out. Place it with the funnel up as per pic and bait it with pumpkin (preferrably with some seeds). Trap should be about 200-250mm sq.
I have caught hundreds of mice and rats with this style of trap.

Have a look and fire away with questions if necessary


----------



## saximus (Apr 16, 2011)

Garthy I can't see the pic (I'm on tapatalk) but your description sounds the same as the one I have. They seem to work extremely well


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 16, 2011)

Standard pit line traps using plastic 20 litre buckets work well on mice. if you left the lid on but cut a hole in it to form a lip, they could work on rats


----------



## cris (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I cant see the pic but im pretty sure i know what your are talking about Garthy, i have seen plenty of traps like this available for mice but only recently saw one for rats and i wasnt sure if they worked well on rats.


----------



## saximus (Apr 16, 2011)

I guess rats are much smarter and may get out of the style Garthy and I are talking about. The slippery see-saw would work though. I've actually made a very crude version with a cardboard box, using one of the flaps as a very unstable platform and I caught my intended target


----------



## bigi (Apr 17, 2011)

saximus said:


> I have a live mouse trap that I bought from a pet place. It's kinda like a crab pot where they can get in through a tunnel like thing but then can't climb out. I'm at work so can't get pics but if you PM I can take photos tomorrow and send them



you used to be able to get these from bird pet shops, they are used for avairies and chicken coops


----------



## drinkies (Apr 21, 2011)

our local mitre 10 sells the design put up by garthy in mouse and rat sizes.joys of living rural


----------



## swan91 (May 23, 2011)

a good one i found was to get a deep bucket, and an empty tin can. Punch holes in the center of either end of the can and thread some thick wire through. Suspend the wire with the can on it over the top of the bucket.. then make a ramp for them to get up to the top of the bucket, put a heap of peanut butter on the middle of the can.. they will run up, walk along the wire (The unco ones will fall in the bucket at this point) and attempt to jump up onto the can to get the peanup butter, when they do the can spins and the mouse falls in.. its only limited by the size of the bucket.. the bigger the better..


----------

